# kind words of encouragement required, please.



## GrilledGusto (Nov 10, 2008)

So I've had potato now for about a month now. She's around 7 months old, or so. 

She has made progress since I got her, in the sense that she will now bathe, she'll actually become calm and fly around in my presence. But I still have to turn the lights off to round her up when it's time to go back into her cage at the end of the day, and she still panics when I try to pick her up. Some days are better/worse than others, but it's hard not to lose heart. 

Honestly, I just want a pet I can play with and enjoy time with, not one that freaks out when I come near. she even refuses to take any treats I offer her. 

I realize that this can all take time, and it's only been a month. But, perhaps if a few of you had some encouraging words, or success stories to feed my sense of accomplishment, that'd be great. I don't want to give up on this little feathered fellow.

thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The only advice I have is don't give up. Don't know if you know who Scooter is..........http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/satinettepage.html
but after he got grown, he wouldn't let me near him. Then one day, out of the blue, he decided I wasn't so bad after all. I have no idea what caused this. He's a little ornery, don't get me wrong, but he's as good as he's going to be and I have to respect that. He's still not crazy about me picking him up, but he will allow it and loves to fight with me.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4huT2qz-Vo


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

dont take it personal.
it will take time for her to get used to you and know that you are not going to hurt her.
remember you are like 100 times her size.
just keep spending time with her each day and she will find out that you are no harm to her.
I have 4 pigeons that I got from Renee on this forum and they are still a bit scared of me.
they dont go flying into everything when I go into the loft now like they used to but wont let me catch them either.
I guess they are slowly figuring out that im there to take care of them and not hurt them
try giving her spanish peanuts
pigeons like those from what im told by members here.
talk to her in a calm soothing voice and let her see your hands
dont move them around fast
slow steady movements
also try and make sure shes above ur waist... head level would be best
pigeons like to be up high checking everything out and making sure theres no danger coming for them
its a natural thing for them to be like that
dont give up.. spend as much time with her as you can
you soon see she will start to warm up a bit


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hey,it takes time and trust,praise potato when she comes to you,get used to her and she will get used to your voice,it took our flock months to get used to us,now many of them hand feed and some can be picked up(these are ferals)start off a little each day,talk to her in a calm voice with minimum background noise/distractions,learn to gauge her mood and be aptient,good luck keep us posted


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

In the scheme of things, a month is not really very long...have patience..NOW!


----------



## GrilledGusto (Nov 10, 2008)

aww..  you guys rock!

I won't give up on her.. it's just easy to get a bit disheartened at times.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

just as an afterthought,try playing some soothing music,nothing loud or fast,maybe some light classical at low volume,and also maybe try wearing something "familiar",say a tee shirt in plain colour,and she may get used to you if she associates the colour and music with you(some of our flock associate my daughter with a pair of striped tiger pjs she wears often when doing morning feed,sounds daft but true,they even hang round when the pjs are out drying on washing line in garden)


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

wow
thats awsome lol
the pj's thing that is 
I play salsa music for my birds


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i dont think our flock would appreciate my musical taste(punk and heavy rock) lol


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

try it before a race 
it might motivate them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I can understand where you are coming from, I have not worried about it as much because mine are in a flock outside in a loft, but a pet in the house I would like it to like me as well. The one thing is if they are hungry and they know you are the food source, that can help, I would try to feed twice a day and just enough for that one meal and do it at the same time everyday, she will then get to know you as the one who brings the goods, and may even fly to you, but it takes time. sometimes people visualize a closeness and shared intimacy with a bird and then it turns out not what you expected, becasue they are birds first, and will act like one, so a good thing to remember is to accept her for what she is even if she does not return the affection you have for her, just love her for the beautiful creature she is, and she is a real pretty bird, I love her pics. good luck and try not to let it dissapoint.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> try it before a race
> it might motivate them


i used to practise guitar outside in garden in summer,but i think it scared em lol


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I think things should be just fine with time. These birds certainly have minds of their own, I had a hand raised baby that turned wild and a wild young that is tame as can be! You just never know!


----------

